# My husband wants me to check into this breeder



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Her name is Kit Fontaine.(sp?)
I think she is Houston, I think I've heard of her here before but can't "search", poor Joe, he is probably trying to get something straightned out here...
Anyway, I wonder if my hubby is trying to sidetrack me bc he knows I'm looking at spending $$$


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Starry, I can't find anything on her. Did your husband tell you how he found out about her? Does she have a website?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I haven't heard of her either, though she may be new here in Texas. I would want more info before buying.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

I think he (my husband) sails with her son in the bay, so she maybe out side of Houston.
I can call her but I was hoping to get some info about her first.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

She may be a local backyard breeder.

I'd call her and ask her all the questions found in the Breeder section.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=4046


----------



## phoxxymaltese (Jan 6, 2007)

> Starry, I can't find anything on her. Did your husband tell you how he found out about her? Does she have a website?[/B]


I found this in the Houston Chronicle classifieds.

http://www.puppiesfromkit.com/

Just curious..Starry, I noticed this post was older. Did you found out more about this breeder?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=286393
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

After reading that link ad it appears she is a broker. I wouldn't go there.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Yes, I did talk to her more than once and went to her house.
I did get my new puppy from her.
Many people here will chastize (sp?) me now but I think I talked about this a little on an earlier thread when evryone was helping me thru these decisions.
It maynot have been the best choice but hopefully it wasn't the worst.
I know I will not be able to defend my actions to everyone but hope they can understand and not judge me or my new puppy to harshly. Thank you..


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I do remember now, Lisa. I just hope after all you went through with the last one you don't have that kind of thing happen again. It's the biggest reason many of us here try to express how important it is to know the breeder and educate yourself before allowing our hearts to take over.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

Lisa,

Good luck with your new puppy. Don't feel bad about not getting a puppy from one of the big names. I know many who have purchased dogs from them who have ended up with serious health issues. If your's is healthy and happy that's all that matters.

Please post pics when you get a chance.


Cathy A.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Lisa,
> 
> Good luck with your new puppy. Don't feel bad about not getting a puppy from one of the big names. I know many who have purchased dogs from them who have ended up with serious health issues. If your's is healthy and happy that's all that matters.
> 
> ...










I agree..

Best of luck..
ANDREA~


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Cathy and Andrea,
That was very nice of you to say.
Thank you for your support.








I'm sure you have helped me thru some of this earlier.
Again thank you for helping me feel better, I am hoping to post some pics soon.


----------



## phoxxymaltese (Jan 6, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=315802
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awe..so much love in here.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> Lisa,
> 
> Good luck with your new puppy. Don't feel bad about not getting a puppy from one of the big names. I know many who have purchased dogs from them who have ended up with serious health issues. If your's is healthy and happy that's all that matters.
> 
> ...










i agree with you, Cathy. I have often said that I will never be able to afford a top-name breeder. that said, i dont think it means that the buttercup is living any less loved or is any worse off despite being from humble beginnings. healthy, happy, loved. no particular order here









ann marie and the "one, the only...often imitated but NEVER duplicated!" buttercup


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> Lisa,
> 
> Good luck with your new puppy. Don't feel bad about not getting a puppy from one of the big names. I know many who have purchased dogs from them who have ended up with serious health issues. If your's is healthy and happy that's all that matters.
> 
> ...


 

Not that I don't believe you, but if that's so you should (and those witht he dogs) spread the word of these breeders and their names. I've always bought from good breeders and not had problems....for many many years. I know many others that have too.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

Not that I don't believe you, but if that's so you should (and those witht he dogs) spread the word of these breeders and their names. I've always bought from good breeders and not had problems....for many many years. I know many others that have too.
[/QUOTE]

Brit,

I personally have friends who have purchased Maltese from well known breeders who have serious health issues. This is not to say that people shouldn't buy from them......just that the possibility always exists that there may be problems. I maintain that problems can exist in all lines. It is how the breeder deals with the problems that determines whether or not they are reputable.

By the way, my Sophie who died from NME had a pedigree full of well known US champions. Her breeder was wonderful so I wouldn't hesitate to go to her again.

Cathy


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

We have discussed this so many times. I think the conclusion we came to is that no, going to a well known reputable breeder will not guarentee you a healthy dog, but it sure will tip the odds heavily in your favor. 

Buying from a breeder who is throwing any two dogs together to make puppies is a total crap shoot healthwise.

I think we are all pretty much in agreement is that a far as looks and personality being close to the standard go, that's where you see the real benefits of going to a well known breeder. I am certainly no Maltese expert, but I can pretty much spot a puppy or dog from a well known breeder by now. On the flip side, although all Maltese are cute, it's pretty easy to spot a puppy from a pet shop or BYB when someone posts a picture of one.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Much good luck with your new puppy. Hopefully he will be healthy and happy, and we know he will be well loved. We all make the best decisions we can with the information and resourses we have.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> I think we are all pretty much in agreement is that a far as looks and personality being close to the standard go, that's where you see the real benefits of going to a well known breeder.[/B]


I think you are partly right. You have to *pay* for the "*look*". That much is sure. Personality---is no more a guarantee than the health. The thing that I would be willing to pay for is "a good begining in life". There is a lot of conditioning (socialization) and 'molding' into a mentally healthy dog that happens in the first 3-4 mo. as well as giving them a healthy start with a happy well cared for mother dog. My "good" breeder will have to give a puppy that above all, (after a good basis in dog genetics--that is!). Standard---not as big a thing for my puppy.


----------



## nonsak (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi, i saw that you got your maltese from this person. I just got a puppy yesterday from her...i was nervous about it, because she didnt ask a lot of questions and the process was really quick....i got a cute frisky little boy though..i'm taking him to the vet tomorrow. Can you tell me how its going with your dog? If you're still happy you bought from her. by the way, i asked her yesterday how long she'd been breeding maltese...she said she's not a breeder, but she sells the puppies for the breeder....i heard that its not a good idea to buy from these type of people but...Baxter was calling my name and following me around..so i had to get him. her website is www.puppiesfromkit.com. Let me know if anyone else has had experience with her.






> Her name is Kit Fontaine.(sp?)
> I think she is Houston, I think I've heard of her here before but can't "search", poor Joe, he is probably trying to get something straightned out here...
> Anyway, I wonder if my hubby is trying to sidetrack me bc he knows I'm looking at spending $$$ :smmadder: :smmadder:[/B]


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I must say that I am willing to pay extra for the look I like - I am so superficial! Many many years from now .. if I ever decide to get another furbaby, I want a smart one! I must say that my three youngest girls aren't the brightest of the bunch but I still love them to pieces.


----------



## tomncp (Dec 20, 2007)

Starry, where did u get her from???

That would be helpful....


----------



## Gigis_Mom (Mar 14, 2008)

Someone above left this site.

http://www.puppiesfromkit.com


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

The original thread is from 2006


----------



## SnowiesMommy (Jan 30, 2008)

]

I called her once...she said she got dogs from other people then sold them...she did not breed them her self.


----------

